# Bleating!!



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

As moderator of this page I can state that this is the only room that regularly has local guys joining and asking to meet up with women for coffee, Arabic lessons etc etc and it is only women they ask. I just delete these postings. If I left these postings the whole room would just be filled with men offering to meet and I know this from the amount of postings I have to delete! I of course also get messages sent to me from women on here who are being pestered with private messages from these guys. I see the bigger picture on what is being posted than just reading the forum.
If you are an Egyptian man then I would love you to change my view but not through saying we are not all alike.. I know you are not all alike I have some very good Egyptian friends... Get out there in the street get your your men to change their ways as it is reflecting badly on all of you. 

Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> As moderator of this page I can state that this is the only room that regularly has local guys joining and asking to meet up with women for coffee, Arabic lessons etc etc and it is only women they ask. I just delete these postings. If I left these postings the whole room would just be filled with men offering to meet and I know this from the amount of postings I have to delete! I of course also get messages sent to me from women on here who are being pestered with private messages from these guys. I see the bigger picture on what is being posted than just reading the forum.
> If you are an Egyptian man then I would love you to change my view but not through saying we are not all alike.. I know you are not all alike I have some very good Egyptian friends... Get out there in the street get your your men to change their ways as it is reflecting badly on all of you.
> 
> Maiden


Oh dear.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> As moderator of this page I can state that this is the only room that regularly has local guys joining and asking to meet up with women for coffee, Arabic lessons etc etc and it is only women they ask. I just delete these postings. If I left these postings the whole room would just be filled with men offering to meet and I know this from the amount of postings I have to delete! I of course also get messages sent to me from women on here who are being pestered with private messages from these guys. I see the bigger picture on what is being posted than just reading the forum.
> If you are an Egyptian man then I would love you to change my view but not through saying we are not all alike.. I know you are not all alike I have some very good Egyptian friends... Get out there in the street get your your men to change their ways as it is reflecting badly on all of you.
> 
> Maiden


Ooooppps - people not playing nicely together

Lets hope the silent majority prevail.:clap2:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

*Advice*



Lanason said:


> Ooooppps - people not playing nicely together
> 
> Lets hope the silent majority prevail.:clap2:


Good advice MaidenScotland...just wish that they would all take heed but as much chance as a snowball in hell me thinks !!!!!!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, I don't wanna be harsh on you cause you're doing a good job as a moderator, but.........you are still being nice to those idiots! Why don't you just start a thread for the name and shame thing? provide the messages you had to delete just to clean their mess in it, may be you can call it the "Egypt forum's idiots" or something that suits them! And keep it updated with every message that you need to delete! And then if it happened again from the same idiot then block their IP address or MAC address, this way they won't even get near this website!

These people are just thick, some of them were actually thick enough to complain about your decisions! So why are you still being nice to them??

And as an Egyptian I'm sorry for what they're doing, but what can I say? :noidea:

I'm sorry if I'm sounding rude or harsh, but it's just pi$$ taking to be nice to them and clean up their mess! They don't get it this way, they need a "bigger" hint to get it!


----------

